# Removing Obstacles



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Is there any law that doesn't allow one from clearing downed trees that have fallen across streams or rivers so as to allow passage for navigation?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Google "scenic Rivers Act"


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

caseyj said:


> Is there any law that doesn't allow one from clearing downed trees that have fallen across streams or rivers so as to allow passage for navigation?


Certain streams are declared "Wild" or "Scenic" and you would need a permit to do any clearing in them. Other streams that have been declared "navigable", you probably can freely clear for navigation. It would be equivalent to removing a downed tree that blocked a road.

The majority of streams have not been declared "navigable" simply because navigability is decided in courts on a case-by-case basis. Clearing in those streams could be destruction/theft of private property. You take your chances if you clear in those. Most landowners will not take you to court for fear of having their stream declared "navigable".

While paddling on some creeks, I've encountered footbridges cobbled together from downed trees with handrails etc. added. I dragged my canoe around or over those. Otherwise I've just cut a path through the downed trees.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Anytime I get a question about this I refer the person to the DEQ. It's just easier that way.

http://www.michigan.gov/deq/0,4561,7-135-3306_3329-12306--,00.html


----------

